
Releasing the Drosophila Hemibrain Connectome – The Largest Synapse-Resolution - theafh
https://ai.googleblog.com/2020/01/releasing-drosophila-hemibrain.html
======
redredhathat
I wonder what the effect of the final product will be.

Will it be able to accurately represent what occurs in a fly's brain? I feel
like there is still so much more involved e.g. voltage through neurons,
timing, concurrency etc.

